# Almond Crust Lemon Bars, Now With More Lemon/Amond



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

*Lemon Bars with Almond Crust, Now With More Lemon/Almond*

Preheat oven to 375°

B]*Almond Shortbread*
[/B]
Preheat oven to 375°
2c flour
1.5c almond flour
1/2c powdered sugar
2.25 sticks of softened butter
1t vanilla
.5t salt
Mix well by hand, or cut in with pastry blender
Press into buttered 9x13 baking dish
Bake at 375° till just lightly golden. 
Remove and cool for 15 minutes.








*Lemon Curd*
1/3C flour
1/2t baking powder
Combine and set aside
4 eggs
1-1/2c sugar
Whisk eggs and sugar together, then add juice and zest.
3/4c fresh lemon juice
Zest from 3 lemons
Mix well and then combine well with dry ingredients.
Pour atop crust and then bake at 350° for 30-45 minutes till set and lightly golden.







*Option 1, The Classic
Top with powdered sugar

Option 2, The Sweet Tooth
Lemon Zest Glaze*
3C powdered sugar
Milk, just a bit at time till you get the viscosity you want, I wanted mine thick like waffle batter.
Zest of one large lemon
Pour over lemon bars and allow to set up


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 3, 2018)

There is nothing in this recipe that I should eat. But sure do like It! B


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> There is nothing in this recipe that I should eat. But sure do like It! B


That makes the two of us.
Thanks for the Like.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 4, 2018)

Chile, that looks and sounds great.  I really like the glaze!!
So.  Its tomorrow already.  You sleeping in??  There's nothing wrong with lemon bars for breakfast, you know.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

They look delicious!
I don't usually eat desserts, but I'd be all over that!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Chile, that looks and sounds great.  I really like the glaze!!
> So.  Its tomorrow already.  You sleeping in??  There's nothing wrong with lemon bars for breakfast, you know.
> Gary


Yep, I was sleeping in al'right, till my Lady woke me with bacon-n-eggs... Oh yeah!
Then I saw this and thought, " I know, I know"
Appreciate it Gary.


SmokinAl said:


> They look delicious!
> I don't usually eat desserts, but I'd be all over that!
> Al


Thanks Al, here is some more temptation

.......................................................
The tweaks have this coming along sweetly.
The nuttiness of the crust is almost perfect, almond shortbread goodness.
The tartness could use just a slight more kick, I'll try 3/4 cup of lemon juice next time.
And the glaze is perfect with the lemon zest, better than plain powdered sugar.

My thanks to 73Saint for getting me off my arse and learning to make these, they're a relatively easy dessert.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 4, 2018)

Now that's what I was waiting for John.  Has me champing at the bit to make one of these!!  Or maybe two.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks again Gary.
I've about have this recipe where I want it.
Family and friends say leave it alone, but I gotta play with it just once more.
It rocked with some Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 5, 2018)

That looks great chile, I'm the only one in the immediate family that enjoys lemon bars - so I guess I'll have to wait until we go to a family gathering to try it out.


Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks Chris, appreciate the Like.
Heck, make half a batch just for yourself and indulge, ya only live once.
Make a full batch of just the crust, aka Almond Shortbread, and I bet ya get happy smiles.
You can substitute any nut you prefer, Macadamias are incredible.


----------



## JimLog (Jul 13, 2018)

This looks delicious. I'll definitely try it out.

By the way, just in case anyone’s interested, my contact is selling a few DUB Wheels. If anyone’s interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2018)

JimLog said:


> This looks delicious. I'll definitely try it out.


Thanks Jim, do try them, good stuff.


----------

